# Blue Ridge WMA



## snakeguy7 (Oct 19, 2010)

Whos hunting Blue Ridge WMA? What are you seeing? I saw a bunch of bears up there all Spring and Summer. Any kills off of it this season?


----------



## dgr416 (Oct 19, 2010)

I hunted it the primitive weapons hunt.By the second day there were 4 deer and 4 bears.A few big bears got wounded.Need to use big enough gun for the bears.Something that will take out both shoulders and do the job.I use my 338 win mag .It is a bear getter.There were too many campers who were not hunting and fisherman on the wma.It should be open to only hunting during the hunt!!!


----------



## snakeguy7 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hate to hear about the wounded animals.


----------



## dgr416 (Oct 19, 2010)

He was using those cva powerbelts which are useless for bears.I use a .54 with eith 400 gr maxiballs or .500 325 gr speer sabots.He shot it behind the shoulder said it looked like way over 400 lbs.The best shot is to break both shoulders and get the heart.My Alaska bear I got both shoulders and the heart and lungs still ran about 200 yards.Bears are way different than deer as far as shooting.They are built more like a hog.Their lungs stop right behind the shoulder.


----------



## snakeguy7 (Oct 19, 2010)

Are you going to chase GA bears anymore this season or are you done?


----------



## River Rambler (Oct 19, 2010)

If broadside, shoot them as that closest shoulder takes a step forward. This will move that big shoulder plate forward and expose vitals.

Hate to hear about wounded animals as well.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Oct 20, 2010)

.There were too many campers who were not hunting and fisherman on the wma.It should be open to only hunting during the hunt!!![/QUOTE]


And then they should rename it after you so it could be all yours..

Public land is public land.


----------



## dgr416 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Blue Ridge WMa*

On most WMAs its hunting only during the hunt.But the ones with trout streams and campsites let everybody and his brother come it.Its hard to hunt with a bunch of sreaming kids playing in the creek.The Blue Ridge WMA hunt use to draw about 700 hunters now its down to about 200.I wont be back there not worth hunt in my book.There were so many nonhunters who dont pay to be on the wma that there were no spots for the hunters to camp.Its not a good thing to have that many people wandering through the woods during a hunt.I quit hunting Dukes Creek up here for that very reason.I got picked on a turkey hunt and finally called on in.There were about 15 people playing in the creek.The scared away the turkey and he flew off.They kill about 15 deer on 4 hunts on Dukes Creek wma these days.It is not worth even trying to hunt there in my book.If they are going to have hunts only a few days on the hunts let the hunters who buy the WMA stamps hunt not let every one and his dog ruin the hunts on these places.Chestee WMA is another one with too many hikers bikers and horse riders they ruined the hunting there too.


----------



## Jighead (Oct 22, 2010)

Blue Ridge used to be my favorite wma to hunt till they let half of it go back to the feds, and the bikers and horse riders pretty much done me in. It is getting to the point that I am not going to waste my money on a wma, national forest is just as good.


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 23, 2010)

Coleman River WMA "gone"...Lake Burton WMA "gone"....Blue Ridge WMA "1/2 gone"....Several other WMA's in the State too...If just 10% of the members on this forum hunted WMA's we might can save them from being gone forever...plus the non hunters might stay away during the big game hunts.....Use it or lose it....


----------



## Ian Moore (Oct 23, 2010)

Went up to Jake Mtn the other day to hunt and found these posted all over the place.


----------

